# Gov. Northam holds ceremonial bill signing for gun legislation



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.nbc12.com/2020/07/09/gov-northam-holding-ceremonial-bill-signing-gun-legislation/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Slip sliding away.....


----------

